# 4 NEW CANON CAMCORDERS



## bergstrom (Sep 7, 2022)

Canon Launches Five New 4k Camcorders and a PTZ Broadcasting Camera | CineD


Canon has just launched a slew of new cameras: Five camcorders and an additional, high-end PTZ broadcasting camera. All with 4K UHD and FHD.




www.cined.com


----------

